# buck pic



## fatkid (Oct 14, 2006)

well my man is back this year and it looks like he was not happy with that sapling


----------



## smallieguy (Apr 7, 2004)

WOW, now thats what I call a shooter buck.
good luck gettin that one.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Cool pic...thanks for sharing.


----------



## fatkid (Oct 14, 2006)

well thanks guys this boy ran around our place alot last year but just vanished and we thought someone got him or he got hit by a car . Well that was not the case the funny thing is that he looks a little smaller this year last year he had split g2s on both sides


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

That is a nice looking buck. I am just curious though as to why you think it is the same buck since the features are missing? It could just be another mature buck that is taking his place.


----------



## big_mike (Aug 2, 2006)

I have to agree. If the split G2s are missing, the probability of this being the same buck are very slim. If they look very similar, then this buck is probably the son of the buck from last year or possibly a brother. Usaully the same features will stay with the deer.


----------



## fatkid (Oct 14, 2006)

well guys you may be right but do think that this is the same deer


----------



## Angler ss (May 15, 2008)

If I got the chance to see that deer in the woods my heart would be pounding so hard I would not be able to take a good shot.I am fairly new to deer hunting I have killed a few does and had to calm my self down before I took the shot on each of them. I hope you get a chance to get him in your sights.
Angler ss


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

I like the chocolate colored rack.


----------



## theprowler (Jul 14, 2004)

great pics...


----------



## rackman323 (Jul 13, 2007)

I would say different deer. Could be out of a similar gene pool. Either way I probably wouldn't be too picky. Good luck!


----------



## fatkid (Oct 14, 2006)

hopefully it is a nother deer and they both are still there i will be putting the camera back up there next weak


----------



## auglaizewader (Aug 30, 2007)

I would only have one thing to say: BAAAAMM!


----------



## fatkid (Oct 14, 2006)

or one of my favorits thumchick


----------

